# Hunting For Bait!



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Yesterday I got the idea to combine slingshooting and fishing, without actually shooting the fish. I was having a hard time catching frogs to use for bait, so I grabbed my trusty Hathcock Target Sniper (an odd name for the best hunting slingshot on the planet) and began stalking. I walked along the banks of a small pond looking for frogs submerged just beneath the surface, and whenever I saw a retrievable one I would shoot it. After four frogs, I headed off to a larger pond and used them for bait. I caught a 2 1/2 lb bass, and a 4 lb bass.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What State are you fishing in ?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Oklahoma, they both are private ponds.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Very cool bud ! .. 2 things I love alot .. frogs and fish  good job on getting your own bait!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Great stuff ; I agree about the HTS' name. Ive long thought a better name for it would be the Hathcock Marine Sniper or HMS. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I bet BeanFlip would be jealous seeing the fish you caught


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on your catch


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love frog legs and fish. Either one can make a tasty meal on an open flame. 
This is so cool!
Also it is so funny how someone asks an outdoorsman what state and they automatically know the real meaning is about the wildlife laws. Hahaha... 
Very nice to have private property access. 
I ain't jealous or nothing... I like living vicariously and seeing folks have fun.

One question, how did you fix em?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

The fish are catch and release.



MakoPat said:


> I love frog legs and fish. Either one can make a tasty meal on an open flame.
> This is so cool!
> Also it is so funny how someone asks an outdoorsman what state and they automatically know the real meaning is about the wildlife laws. Hahaha...
> Very nice to have private property access.
> ...


----------

